# bareback riding - painful crotch



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

Could be the pudendal nerve? (I'm not a medical doctor) 

Cyclists deal with it a lot.

Pelvic Pain & Bike Riding | LIVESTRONG.COM 

Your English is fine.


----------



## Sarah05 (Mar 4, 2016)

Yes I read about that on the internet, too. And it scared the hell out of me. It often said after prolonged or excessive cycling. But for me it was a one time event. I think it is strange as there where others in my riding school who rode bareback and so I did't think it would do any harm. Thanks for the help


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

think of that poor horse and his bony spine, with no protection!
Some riding instructor!
Not your fault , but with no stirrups, all your weigh in in one small space, directly on the spine of that horse-bad enough on a horse with some padding, but inhumane on a horse with a protruding backbone!!!!!


----------

